# ..



## Guest (Sep 7, 2005)

..


----------



## The Mariner (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Ben,

Great topic ! If it gets heaps of interest I might put a Recipes forum on the main page. Anyhoo.... I don't eat fish but I have a recipe here for *Fish Tacos* I'm going to try one day. It was in the 1st issue of Kayak Fisherman magazine last year & is from Karen Ezell from http://www.kayakfishinggear.com

*Ingredients:* 12 fish fillets, cut 4cm x 8cm, 12 corn tortillas, oil for frying.

*White Sauce:* 1/2 cup mayonnaise, 1/2 cup plain yogurt.

*Batter:* 1 cup flour, 1 cup beer, dash garlic powder, dash black pepper.

*Add On's:* 1/2 head lettuce (shredded), 4 limes (cut into wedges), grated cheese.

*Salsa:* 1 clove garlic (minced), 6 ripe tomatoes (peedled & diced), 1/2 onion (minced), 2 tablespoons Coriander leaves (chopped),2 jalapeno chilies (seeded & diced), 1/4 teaspoon pepper.

Prepare salsa by mixing garlic, tomatoes, onion, coriander, chilies, salt & pepper. Cover & let stand for 1 hour.

Mix together mayonnaise & yogurt in a small bowl & set aside in the fridge.

Mix flour, garlic powder & pepper. Stir into beer & mix until well blended. Wash fish fillets & dry well on a paper towel.

Heat oil in a deep skillet to 375Ã‚Â°F. Coat the fish in the batter then fry without touching each other (the fish, not you & the missus  ) in the hot oil turning once until crispy & golden brown.

Heat the tortillas 12 at a time in the microwave, oven or in a frypan.

On each warm tortilla layer the fish, white sauce, lettuce, grated cheese, salsa & a squeeze of lime.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

That Sounds Good Phil Nice and simple  I will have to try that when i start catching fish.Thanks for the Recipe it will be good to get some more .I wonder if any one smokes fish as i heard that imparts a nice flavour if any one uses that method that would be interesting. 
Regards Benjamin


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I have a few ways .

1.cut the fillets into smaller peices, dip them in egg, throw them into a bag with bread crumbs or flour in it and shack. Throw them in the deep fryer.mmmm lovely

2. Put the fillet in tin foil and throw in butter, onion, tomato,lemon and a bit of ginger (sometimes) and either put in the oven or on the BBQ.

Or just bake the whole fish .As long as they are not overcooked they are very nice indeed.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

BBQ Squid Salad

Ingredients

2 or 3 squid hoods sliced into rings
1 lemon (grated for zest or rind)
4 cloves crushed garlic
1 teaspoon hot paprika
1 teaspoon ground cumin
3 tablespoons pesto
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
1/3 cup olive oil

Method

Mix all ingredients and cover, place in fridge to marinate. Drain and cook on heated and oiled BBQ, keep warm. Place remaining marinade in heat proof dish and bring to the boil. Serve with a salad (Greek salad works well) of your choice using the heated marinade as dressing. Tell yourself you do great work, both at sea and in the kitchen 

source: womens weekly barbequed seafood (possibly the kayak fishers edition :wink: )


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

We use our smoker for over half of our fish dinners.
Works particularly well for oily fish like Tailor, Spanish Mackerel and Spotted Mackerel although Snapper is another one we smoke regularly.
With the Mackerel I use the tail end fillets... they're thinner.
I don't do anything tricky but you should always leave the skin on... keeps the fillet moist and passes on the good Omega oils.
I have a twin metho burner model. You don't need to put much sawdust , just enough to cover the flame area. A bit of cracked pepper over the flesh side and 9 or 10 minutes in the smoker (skin side down) and it's done... beeeuuwweediifull.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I have to agree about the smoker Billybob, I was introduced to smoking fish about a year ago by a mate, and I now smoke all the salmon, snapper and trout I catch. A really simple and tasty dip can be made from smoked Australian salmon fillets (about 4 fillets from medium sized fish) with a block of Philadephia cream cheese, a few cloves of garlic and 1 small onion lightly fried, and some chives or spring onions. Basically you just beat everything together until the consistency is right, adding more smoked fish if you like a fishier/smokier dip.

Another favorite of mine is simple grilled fillets - works well for garfish, whiting, flathead, flounder, gummy shark or pretty much any fish or fish fillet that's not too thick. I melt some butter, add a clove or two of garlic and salt and pepper, and paint it on the fillets with a pastry brish before grilling them for about 5 mins each side.

Bewdiful!


----------



## Bleys (Oct 4, 2005)

Fellas... your recipes sure sounds like they're nice eating...  Can't wait to land my first fish on my very first yak and give a go at some of your 'not-so-secret recipes'.

Anyway, here's one of my 'secret' dishes that I my usually serve to friends...

Baked Whole (any fish - preferably large enough for the oven) in Ginger and Oyster Sauce
... pre-heat oven to 190 degrees
1- chop ginger into short thin strips (much lake grated mozzarella)
2- pour/cover fish with oyster sauce (generously) inside and outside
3- sprinkle ginger strips onto fish evenly inside and outside
4- wrap marinated fish with aluminum foil and place in oven
5- cook until fish is tender (roughly 15-20 minutes). try not to over-cook as this will dry up the fish.
6- when the fish is cooked, the juice can be use as a gravy... pouring onto outside

Bon Appetit.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Good topic.

A very simple BBQ recipie for flattie fillets and one of my favs. Is a couple fillets skin on, dipped in olive oil then sprinkled with masterfoods cajun spice mix, salt and cracked pepper. Wack them on the hot grill plate for a couple of mins a side.

aaahhhh my mouths watering thinking about it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

..


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I like BBQd fish. Most fish just need to be filleted and thrown on, skin still on. Do skin side first. until it has plenty of colour. then the other side until it is just cooked. The skin adds flavour, even if you don't eat it. Some fish are good with a teriyaki marinade - BBQd the same way. Small bream end snapper can be BBQd whole.

Last week I had grilled kingfish head, while in Manila. I can't wait to grill/BBQ one myself.

Whiting fillets tossed in flour then pan fried in butter   

Firm white fillets done tempura style   

Then there are Indian curries, Singapore baked fish, Indonesian grills with heaps of chillis (sambal ulek) and more.

I like fish


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Bigger fish like snapper on the bbq score both sides of the fish make a marinade consisting of olive oil, lemon, oregano, salt and pepper. drizzle marinade over fish, stick in fridge to marinate for a while. Place on hot bbq plate and put a deep tray over the top so the heat rises and gets caught and cooks the top of the fish as well. Turn once after about 15 minutes and cook for a further 10-15 deending on size of fish.

Small fillets of fish: squeeze a lemon over fillets drizzle a bit of salt then one by one dip into self raising flour to cover fish. Add a little bit olive oil to a pan and shallow fry for a few minutes either side. The lemon is absorbed into the fish and is sensational.

Milt,


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

hi fellas,
A chinese friend showed me how he does most of his. he merely places fillets in a bowl, sprinkles liberally with equal parts of soy sauce amd worcestershire sauce, stirs the lot in,covers and leaves for about 20 minutes and then cooks in any way you like (i prefer flour - egg& milk -bread crumbs & deep fry) -----outstanding.

regards,
hairymik
Natureline
Wanderer
Osprey
Mermaid


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

I know a few delicious recipes for preparing Australian Salmon if anyone is interested. Lots of people think this is a rubbish fish for eating, but I reckon if it is fresh, and properly prepared it is one of the best around - great in curry, fish cakes, as sashimi etc. I could post the recipes and instructions if anyone wants 'em.


----------



## Bleys (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi there keep_it_simple... welcome!
Post yer recipe anyway, and I'll/we'll give it a go.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

..


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

keep_it_simple said:


> I know a few delicious recipes for preparing Australian Salmon if anyone is interested. ..... I could post the recipes and instructions if anyone wants 'em.


Yes please  ! Over the past two or three months, from my yak, I've been getting more salmon trout (juvenile salmon, 30 - 35 cm long) than I've been able to eat & have been supplying friends & family with fresh salmon. And that's with a WA bag limit of 4 fish per trip. I've been cooking them in foil with some vegies, garlic, ginger sauce, lemon, etc in varying combinations. I've also been poaching them on a vegetable & chicken stock/soup. Plus the usual fillets tossed in seasoned flour & fried. I don't have any set recipes and just choose the cooking method depending on what's in the cupboard/fridge. I must get a smoker and add some variety with that.

So I, for one, would welcome seeing some tried and true recipes for salmon. It won't be long before the shools of adult salmon start moving along the coast around here. I've seen people catching 'em of the beach and just throwing them back as they don't like eating salmon. Tastes pretty damn good to me.

Dave.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I agree Aussie Salmon is a great fish to eat providing the fish is bleed upon capture. Its fantastic oven baked with slice of lime salt and pepper etc and also very nice grilled up on the bbq.
"Keep it simple" I look forward to hearing your recipes.

Milt,


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I have been catching a lot of Taylor recently and for some reason I always though I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t like the taste so IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve been throwing them back.

Yesterday I caught a 35cm Taylor it put up a great fight so I though bugger it IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m going to eat you :twisted: I bled it straight away and paddled home.

I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t do anything fancy just added butter rolled in foil (I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t even have any lemon) and threw on the pan for 20 min.

I must say I was pleasantly surprised it tasted great. I wonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t be throwing and future legal Taylor back I can tell you that.

Any good Taylor recipes let me know.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

the same applies Tailor as they are very similar to Aussie salmon. If its a kilo or so in size i bake them, scale and gut them, then fill with onions slices of lime and marinate the fish with the usual salt pepper oregano lemon or lime etc. Put in a baking tray add a bit of water and olive oil cover so the fish doesn't dry out and bake until ready, turning once.

Milt,


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Haven't noticed any recipes for a good tempura batter so here's mine. I'm fussy about batter.

mix equal parts plain flour and corn flour. Corn flour is very light.

add one egg if you are making a lot of batter or just the yolk for an average size fry up.

use beer to mix in slowly (no lumps)

put batter in fridge for 1/2 hour - the last five mins should be in the freezer so it's really, really cold

I cook a lot of salmon this way, but any fillet will do. Cut into biggish bite sized chunks. Skin on is o.k.

Dipping sauce is light soy with lime juice, chilli, rice wine vinegar and a little palm or brown sugar

Heat a light cooking oil like canola or sunflour. Never deep fry with olive oil - it is too heavy and becomes 'stringy'.

Take batter from freezer and because it is cold it aerates on contact with the hot oil. Make sure the oil is hot enough by testing with a dribble of batter first.

Dip flesh in batter, drop in oil and wait till fluffy and golden. The colour of the batter dictates the cooking time. Sometimes if the fish is very thick it doesn't cook all the way through. I keep the oven on low and have a warmed plate with an absorbent towel in there to put the cooked fish on and this 'resting' allows the fillet to cook all the way through.

Told you I was fussy


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

re: recipes, having trouble attaching word doc, watch this space.


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Thankyou for your interest: here are two of my favorite recipes for Salmon. They both get a fair workout every summer at my house. You can even make the curry on the beach if you've a portable gas cooker. I hope they are of some use.

These two recipes require skinless, boneless fish pieces, so the fresh whole fish need to be scaled, gutted and filleted. Then slide the knife under the ribs to remove them, and skin the fillet . Cut out the darker flesh along the lateral line of each fillet, leaving four good strips of pure white, boneless flesh from each fish.

Thai Style Fish Cakes

Boneless Aussie Salmon fillets Ã¢â‚¬â€œ about one 30cm fish per person
Rice flour or breadcrumbs Ã¢â‚¬â€œ a handful or two
Chopped Fresh ginger Ã¢â‚¬â€œ about a tablespoon
Fish sauce Ã¢â‚¬â€œ a teaspoon
Green or red chilli Ã¢â‚¬â€œ one or two
Finely chopped and strung green beans Ã¢â‚¬â€œ a handful
Chopped coriander
One egg to hold it all together

Chop all ingredients roughly (not the egg), then put everything in a food processor and whiz until a coarse paste is formed. It should be dry enough to easily handle but still holding together. Add more breadcrumbs if necessary. Form the mixture into golf ball size globs then flatten them out a bit. Fry over medium heat, with a goop of peanut oil in the pan. DonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t use olive oil Ã¢â‚¬â€œ it burns at too low a temperature and will distort the flavour. Drain them on paper towel and serve with sweet chilli sauce, or put Ã¢â‚¬Ëœem into hamburger buns with salad. And maybe have a beer or two.

Red Fish Curry

Quantity of Salmon as above, cut into inch (25.4mm) cubes
Carrots x 2
Zucchini x 2
Mushrooms, two handfuls
Red curry paste Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 2 tsp (Ã¢â‚¬ËœFar EastÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ section of supermarket) 
375mL can of coconut milk
Peanut oil
Tsp or two of sugar (palm sugar is best)
Juice of one fresh lime
Coriander and Basmati rice to serve with

Chop the carrot and zucchini into long thin strips, really thin, about 2.5mm is good. Chop up the Ã¢â‚¬Ëœshrooms to the same thickness. Heat a slurp of oil in a wok until itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s pretty hot (run the hotplate/ gas flat out), then toss in the chopped veggies and stir-fry for a minute or two. If they go soft and brown youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve overdone it Ã¢â‚¬â€œ they should still be crisp and colourful.
Now scoop them into a bowl and set aside. Into the wok goes the curry paste, and let it fry for a minute or two, it will become very fragrant. Add the coconut milk, turn down the heat to a gentle simmer, stir and add the fish. Simmer for about five minutes, by which the time the fish should be white and flaky. Taste the sauce Ã¢â‚¬â€œ if it is too hot add some sugar until itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s right. Then add the vegetables and lime juice, stir, and sheÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s all done. Serve with steamed rice and chopped coriander. And cold beer Ã¢â‚¬â€œ a home brewed Czech Pilsner would be satisfactory.
:wink:


----------



## Waka (Nov 3, 2005)

The recipe for a fish meal that gets the biggest work out in our house is pretty simple.

1 large skinned and boned fillet of fish per person
Place in plastic bag with marinade consisting of finely cut spanish (red)onion, capers, lemon juice and olive oil
Leave to marinate for a short time
Cook fish on BBQ plate with a little olive oil and add marinade while cooking.
Move onion and capers off to the side of BBQ plate so as not to burn or over cook
Place cooked fish on a bed of steamed jasmine rice and top with cooked onions and capers
Serve with your favourite salad and a couple of lemon wedges.

This tastes almost as good out of a fry pan.

Waka


----------

